# New TOY!!!



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

Got a Cat Climber for Alice, so she can climb up real high and still look down on the kittens.

Amazon had "lost" the first one I bought, so they sent me a second. The first got here a couple days ago, and I just got the second today.

I put it together and took pictures while doing so. 










This is after it is put together, but before I put it on the door.










And here's when I finally got it on the door after having to tweak the spring in the back.










I had a lot of fun putting it together, got a little rankled when I thought I'd screwed up the spring, but got it fixed and it is really nice there. Alice hasn't done anything with it yet, but I can't wait to get pictures when she does.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

That look's so cool! About the, _"Got a Cat Climber for Alice, so she can climb up real high and still look down at the kitten's". _Did you get kitten's?


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

That looks really cool!


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm fostering 3 kittens for the shelter here on base. But I'm falling in love with them. Once they get into the gangly-into-everything stage, I'll be cured though. XD


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

OMG I SOOOOO WANT THIS!!!

I never knew they made something like this for a door!!!!

How much was it, if you don't mind me asking?

You said Amazon has it?

I have the most perfect door EVER to put it too!!!!


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

It was... 47 I wanna say. Amazon definitely. Just type in smart cat cat climber and it'll come up.  

A lot of the reviews said it makes lots of noise on the door when the cat jumps on it because there's no support for the middle of the tree thing. I took the chance and I love it. I put a door stop under the bottom part and it doesnt move at all.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a great thing! That would be a good option for someone who doesn't have the floor space for a cat tree too. Looking forward to seeing pictures of Alice on it.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a folding doors pantry/closet in my family room. We store games, arts and crafts and cleaning supplies and well..junk.
I just was looking in there and saw I still have a candy land game so I might need to clean it out hahahahah

Anyway, I have been looking for just the right cat condo for the family room. The kits love being where all the action it! Sasha prefers the quiet bedroom but not these little devils. I would say they love commotion but its more accurate to say they cause commotion hehe
The only problem was floor space. I didn't want to take up more floor space then I had to for the condo. I was looking into those wall shelf units but they are soooo pricey. I wasn't thrilled with paying a 100 bucks for a cat shelf lol
Here is what I looked at
The Refined Feline Cloud Shelf in Off-White at PETCO

The door thing is half the price and you get twice as much climbing space!
I am going to wait for hubby to come home to do some measuring and see if it will fit the pantry door right. :love2


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

I hope it's a regular door, and not what I think you are talking about. This thing is pretty hefty, its all wood with sisal and a little cloth to cover the wood. I'd say around 30 or so pounds. I would make sure the door is incredibly sturdy before you think about hanging something that big on it.

On the other hand, I hope it IS strong enough to hold it.  Because Amazon "lost" my first one, and I still got it, I gave it to my friend, and her cat LOVES it. My friend sprinkled cat nip all over the shelves, and her cat was going nuts on it. :3

Here's the link to the one I bought. It's half off right now. [ame]http://www.amazon.com/SmartCat-3826-Multi-Level-Cat-Climber/dp/B001362AFS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1311184208&sr=8-1[/ame]


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

Note: I got pictures of them all on the cat climber, but as it's 330 am, I am going to bed, and I will upload them in the morning.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

You know, I've been looking at getting one of these for my girls. You can never have too much vertical space with cats around, and this would definitely be a space saver in our little apartment. I've heard reviews that it can be rattle-y and not fit close to the door (it bows out). Have you run into any problems with it yet?

Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Ohh didn't know they made em for doors -that is so neat!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

You went to bed without uploading pictures?!?!?!? Where are your priorities?

Can you tie a rope around the middle of the door to provide some stability and prevent the bowing/noise? In my house we would have multiple zip ties to make it around the door :wink


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

Leazie, if it weren't for the fact that I live in government housing and am afraid of damaging the door frame, I would definitely have something going around the door.



Photos incoming. :3


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

*Kittens playing on the tree, and Alice spooking. <3*


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

They look like they are having a blast! Alice is so darn cute...I just love her little face! :love2


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh wow! That looks pretty cool! I'd worry about my cat if I swung the door open too quickly though... but the kittens are having a blast with it!

And I love the way Abyssinian cats look... kind of unrealated, but sometimes I think my next cat will be an Abby or Somali since there's a few breeders of both in the province. It'll never likely happen, though.


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

I usually keep that door open now, so they have access to roam, since they are getting bigger. 


I DO love Abys too, I had never actually thought about getting one, until a flyer was posted downstairs in the lobby. But I've fallen in love with her, and I will probably try to convince my husband to let me get a blue or fawn one next time. XD He thinks Alice is pretty too, I'm happy he likes her.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

its.alice said:


> I will probably try to convince my husband to let me get a blue or fawn one next time.


But what about Jupiter?? :wink


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

Jupiter isn't possible. Next time means when Alice is no longer with us. I am limited to one cat.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

its.alice said:


> Jupiter isn't possible. Next time means when Alice is no longer with us. I am limited to one cat.


So was I when I got Sinatra, that lasted about one year. :wink

Nutmeg is "technically" Eric's, so not only was I allowed another cat, I can make him pay for half of the costs!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

...If you guys ever split up, I get custody of Nutmeg! (Just calling dibs....)


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Well since Nutzo is technically his, you are going to have to bring this up with him!


----------

